# Kingsman



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Has anyone seen Kingsman: Golden Circle may go and see it over the weekend is it a bit long winded being 140 mins long??


----------



## kdot (Jul 11, 2017)

Its fab, not as great as the first - but thats the usual case with most. 

It doesn't feel as long as it is, as with some films you come out and think that was half an hour too long -.-

Its defo worth a watch if you enjoyed the first film :thumb:


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Cheers I liked the first one


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

We watched it on Tuesday, both really enjoyed it. 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

I saw it Tuesday too. Personally better than the first for me


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

Really enjoyed it. Some bits were proper stupid but it’s the beauty of the film you have to expect it. 

Definitely worth a watch


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Just got back from watching it, loved it, may go again to see it!

Sent from my SM-T719 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raj24v (Aug 24, 2014)

I loved it too!


----------



## bense556 (Mar 14, 2017)

Went and saw it on my birthday, really enjoyed it. As said, some bits are over the top, but already looking at going back to watch it again!


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Am I really the only one who came out thinking that was two hours of my life I won't get back? And this from a man who watched the Beavis and Butthead movie three times on three consecutive days:doublesho. 

I know it is not to be taken seriously but it just felt a bit lame and derivative to me. I did enjoy the swearing Elton John, however.

My wife and son really enjoyed it OTH. 

Peter


----------



## kdot (Jul 11, 2017)

Fentum said:


> I did enjoy the swearing Elton John, however.


I found Elton John hilarious!

Wasn't impressed when I got home and the other half asked me who he was :doublesho

Cue Elton John Greatest Hits...


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

kdot said:


> I found Elton John hilarious!
> 
> Wasn't impressed when I got home and the other half asked me who he was :doublesho
> 
> Cue Elton John Greatest Hits...


Vol 1 or 2?

IIRC Vol 2 came out in the mid-70s:doublesho

Peter


----------



## kdot (Jul 11, 2017)

Fentum said:


> Vol 1 or 2?
> 
> IIRC Vol 2 came out in the mid-70s:doublesho
> 
> Peter


I'm not sure I think it was greatest hits 1970 to 2002.

Mid 70s my mum was just about born :lol:

But at the age of 21 I at least thought he would know who Elton John is


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

kdot said:


> I'm not sure I think it was greatest hits 1970 to 2002.
> 
> Mid 70s my mum was just about born :lol:
> 
> But at the age of 21 I at least thought he would know who Elton John is


Sorry for going slightly OT but, crikey, he's a survivor!

The first LPs I ever bought were Roxy Music's Siren (the one with Jerry Hall on the cover) and EJ Greatest Hits Vol 2 back in 1977:doublesho. By 1977 he already had ten years in the charts under his belt.

The original Greatest Hits had come out around 1974.

Anyway, as you were, back on topic...

Peter


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Off to see this in the morning :thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Just got back from seeing it and thought it was poor, really poor. After an hour I almost walked out of the cinema it was that poor.


----------

